# I was asked to ask....



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

......does anyone have a use for (diabetic) test strip containers, i.e. similar to plastic film canisters (see photo below)? I use the film ones, which, according to my "friend," isn't that same, because the test strips come with a hinged top, and the top of the film one comes off completely (so ????). I told her that I use my film ones to hold stitch markers, and other odds and ends related to knitting/crocheting--especially short (1"-2") pieces of yarn--but she insisted that I ask "the folks on the forum," because c
clearly I don't know as much as all of you. So, consider yourself having been asked....

(This was my 9th attempt at posting a picture today. Never has happened before.)

My thanks to all of you...

...gloria


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

First remove label. Beads, stitch markers, safety pins, straight pins, just about anything I would keep in film containers or baby food jars.
I asked my DH. Nuts, bolts, screws, washers, mini light bulbs, resistors, grommets, screwdriver bits, dremel tools etc.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I have often thought, "they have to be good for something"! If I were a 'beader' I would use them for that. My strip containers have a hinge lid but I really don't think it would matter which type one used as long as the lid fastened tightly!.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Seeds collected from garden, but make sure they are ripe and dry.


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

They are only about 1.5 inches high & 1.25 ins diameter, not very big at all, they do look bigger in the pic. The only thing I do with them is to fill them with the used strips! I do put them in plastics recycling, the empty ones!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Very handy little canisters can be used for all sorts of things for keeping safe.


----------



## nonnieD (Jul 18, 2019)

With my diabetes I have TONS of these! They are specially lined to protect the strips. I use them for beads, seeds and any other small miscellaneous odds and ends. I remove the labels and label with a sharpie, which easily wipes off with a magic sponge. They are very useful.


----------



## rotarian1 (Jun 21, 2012)

My 13 year old grandson only wanted cash for this birthday so he could purchase what he wanted/needed. I wanted to make him work for it, so I gathered small bills and put them in various old film canisters, pill bottles, and small boxes. He laughed as he opened each one, then counted up the money at the end. Last year, he wanted a gift card for video games so I wrapped that in an empty pudding box, then wrapped that in a jello, box, then a macaroni, box, a cereal box, etc. He had a good laugh as he opened each box, only to find another inside! At least it makes the gifts creative!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

You can masking tape the non opening end together and use it for a thread/yarn spool. One end can be left open and dance while unwinding on a paper towel holder/dispenser.

You are only limited by lack of local material.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

So many things, snaps, hooks and eyes, bobbins, screwdriver drill bits, jewelry findings.


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

Mine and DH's are hinged. I keep just one that I put DH's pills in if we are going away for the day. With them being black plastic, keeping an assortment of small items in them would be a hassle trying to find the one you need (beads, etc.) I do save amber prescription bottles sometimes. My favorite is a large one that holds my little dogs extra leash, the roll of poo-bags and an inflatable small water dish and it fits right into the pouch on the door.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

Jaevick said:


> Mine and DH's are hinged. I keep just one that I put DH's pills in if we are going away for the day. With them being black plastic, keeping an assortment of small items in them would be a hassle trying to find the one you need (beads, etc.) I do save amber prescription bottles sometimes. My favorite is a large one that holds my little dogs extra leash, the roll of poo-bags and an inflatable small water dish and it fits right into the pouch on the door.


All you have to do is either glue one item to the top or side OR put a piece of masking tape in the bottle and use a marker to identify the contents.
I love body spray and always keep the empty spray bottles. I have a shelf full in my bathroom cabinet all clearly labeled - fabric freshener, vodka (for cleaning), witch hazel, rubbing alcohol, vinegar, etc.


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

I use non-childproof pill bottles to hold sewing machine bobbins that still have thread on them. I imagine these containers would work for that purpose.


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

Some shelters like donations of this sized container to fill w/ shampoo, soap, etc for individual shower use.


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

I have some that I use to keep my stitch markers in. I like that the top is hinged so I don't lose it. I've had the top of pill bottles roll off somewhere either too hard to reach or never to be seen again. I put my used strips in an empty one and toss the whole thing when it's full.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Sukiesue said:


> They are only about 1.5 inches high & 1.25 ins diameter, not very big at all, they do look bigger in the pic. The only thing I do with them is to fill them with the used strips! I do put them in plastics recycling, the empty ones!


It bothers me that I can't recycle them … we are only allowed to recycle plastics marked with a 1 or 2 … either these have no mark at all, or they are a 5 or 6.
I was told to wash those old film containers out, thoroughly. Someone told me that there is a chemical on the inside. Whether deliberately placed there or from the film, I don't know. I used them (as a math teacher) to store double sided chips … they were the perfect size.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

I also use old pill containers to store small barrettes that I use when I wind balls of yarn … to secure the end so they don’t get tangled and unwound.
My husband uses those GUM brand tooth ‘picks’ with little brushes on them … to get under and around bridge work … and they have been including these small, flat, clear containers for bringing the picks along when traveling. He never uses the cases (we haven’t traveled since Covid) so I started collecting them. They are really flat and stitch markers fit into the case, nicely.


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

Aim use my empty pill containers to hold cat treats. I have a container at each door and in each jacket pocket, Two quick rattles and kitty appears from nowhere, eager for a treat. Just called him in for the night. Vroom!


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

mathrox said:


> It bothers me that I can't recycle them … we are only allowed to recycle plastics marked with a 1 or 2 … either these have no mark at all, or they are a 5 or 6.
> I was told to wash those old film containers out, thoroughly. Someone told me that there is a chemical on the inside. Whether deliberately placed there or from the film, I don't know. I used them (as a math teacher) to store double sided chips … they were the perfect size.


Luckily our recycler takes #1-#7, no styrofoam.
Black&white film contains silver, color film contains lots of chemicals. Many recyclers don't take black plastic e.g. film containers, frozen dinner trays.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> ......does anyone have a use for (diabetic) test strip containers, i.e. similar to plastic film canisters (see photo below)? I use the film ones, which, according to my "friend," isn't that same, because the test strips come with a hinged top, and the top of the film one comes off completely (so ????). I told her that I use my film ones to hold stitch markers, and other odds and ends related to knitting/crocheting--especially short (1"-2") pieces of yarn--but she insisted that I ask "the folks on the forum," because c
> clearly I don't know as much as all of you. So, consider yourself having been asked....
> 
> (This was my 9th attempt at posting a picture today. Never has happened before.)
> ...


Personally, I toss them in the recycle bin. They have a chemical inside to preserve the chemicals in the strips. Enough chemicals in my life!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Does any one beside myself remember when folks would carry around mamajuana in the film containers. Not me, but some of my friends did.

Now I can see where they would be good for beads when you are carrying around your projects and do not want to carry the larger bead container.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

g, you are hilarious. I can’t add anything to what everyone here has suggested, BUT, I have a question for you ! Why are you saving 1” to 2” pieces of yarn ? ???????? I KNOW you will have a perfectly good reason that I hadn’t thought of. Oh, it just dawned on me ! Did you mean to say GREEN yarn ? ????????????


----------



## knittingnook (Feb 19, 2017)

The film containers hold US quarters for parking meters perfectly!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knittingnook said:


> The film containers hold US quarters for parking meters perfectly!


Meters here take plastic, though they might also take coins. I rarely have cash these days.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow!! Thank you all so much for you fabulous ideas and suggestions! Not having used them myself, I didn't know test-strip containers and/or film canisters could have chemical "coatings" inside them!! Definitely precludes storing/carrying anything edible in them, even _if_ they're cleaned out! I will pass your suggestions along to my diabetic, albeit "not-crafty-in-the-slightest," friend. She said she uses about 10 a year. HA! I have 2 or 3 "Rubbermaids" FULL of those amber-colored Rx bottles--ALL sizes--just in case I come up with a super-dooper use for them!!!

Thank you all again!

...gloria


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Beads and seeds, small screws when you are taking stuff apart. I take my computers apart to service them, and there are different types of screws so the canisters are ideal. I've also donated them to folk to habitually take stuff apart, i.e. my spouse.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

… I also prefer the medicine containers because they come in different sizes, you can get them with child-proof lids or NOT, and they are clear … orange, but clear. I can see what they are holding.
Test strip containers are smaller and opaque.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

I use them of jump rings, stitch markers, beads, safety pins.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

canuckle49 said:


> g, you are hilarious. I can't add anything to what everyone here has suggested, BUT, I have a question for you ! Why are you saving 1" to 2" pieces of yarn ? ???????? I KNOW you will have a perfectly good reason that I hadn't thought of. Oh, it just dawned on me ! Did you mean to say GREEN yarn ? ????????????


Hey, A...Glad to see/hear you're still alive !! On your way to (already there?) in Vanc ? Heard this A.M. that Can/US border is open. Give M a big hug for me !

RE 1" to 2" pieces of yarn: WHEN or IF I ever get to knitting/crocheting the small toys I have in mind for Squeak, I'll stuff them with the tiny pieces of yarn. Don't need/want a ginormous bag of shredded foam hanging around, cuz you know me. I'll make one toy, get bored, and give up !!

I'll try to get Chapter Two sent to you soon. Did you get Chapter One ?? So much more has/is happening here...never a dull moment. Oh !! How I wish there was !!

Take care...
...g


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Hubby uses them for quarters. I use them with just a few coins and a piece of leftover yarn to add tension to loose warp threads on my loom. I put the leftover through the loose warp thread and then close the lid over both ends.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

I see a lot of great uses listed here. Question comes to my mind, if the hinge is an issue, can't it be cut?


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a new monitor and the strips come in a black oval shaped plastic container and the strips inside are held upright in a line with little white pieces of plastic on each side. They wouldn't be big enough to hold anything.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> … Heard this A.M. that Can/US border is open. Give M a big hug for me ! …


So far, it's only half open. US residents can come into Canada, but not vice-versa. Details: https://travel.gc.ca/travel-covid?utm_campaign=hc-sc-phm-21-22&utm_medium=sem&utm_source=ggl&utm_content=ad-text-en&utm_term=canada%20border%20restrictions%20covid&adv=2122-0008&id_campaign=12663296824&id_source=122009186524&id_content=529268567246&gclid=CjwKCAjwpMOIBhBAEiwAy5M6YAaqhq4gnVSLs6gqoGiKvCuc-TZ3c4vYJDP20LqJDo_DVoG0ufb-wRoCcBIQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So far, it's only half open. US residents can come into Canada, but not vice-versa. Details: https://travel.gc.ca/travel-covid?utm_campaign=hc-sc-phm-21-22&utm_medium=sem&utm_source=ggl&utm_content=ad-text-en&utm_term=canada%20border%20restrictions%20covid&adv=2122-0008&id_campaign=12663296824&id_source=122009186524&id_content=529268567246&gclid=CjwKCAjwpMOIBhBAEiwAy5M6YAaqhq4gnVSLs6gqoGiKvCuc-TZ3c4vYJDP20LqJDo_DVoG0ufb-wRoCcBIQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


Thanks, J-J. What about Canadians who live in the U.S.?? If they travel from the U.S. to Can., will they be allowed back in the U.S. without having to isolate?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Thanks, J-J. What about Canadians who live in the U.S.?? If they travel from the U.S. to Can., will they be allowed back in the U.S. without having to isolate?


Not allowed to cross into US (at a land crossing) except for essential services.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Not allowed to cross into US (at a land crossing) except for essential services.


Hi JJ and g, I am Canadian, but as I live (most of the time) in the US, I have a Green Card ( Permanent Resident) so I can go back to the US from Canada at will. I can enter Canada as I am a Canadian Citizen, so I have been able to cross both ways the entire time that the border was clos3d. 
I'm in Vancouver now, came up last week. I knew that as of today US citizens could enter Canada so I wanted to get here before the long lines at the border. I was the only one there ! ???? ????????


----------

